# Why are rocks SO expensive :(



## HOWsMom

Seems silly - it's rocks, they are EVERYWHERE.
Heck, most people pay to get RID of them.

But if you want to get some for your aquarium, it's expensive to BUY rocks.



Can I not just collect, clean (boil, etc) rocks and use them ?

Also - what is the LIGHTEST rocks that can be used in an aquarium, or is there a way to make some kind of light-weight fake rock that would work ?


----------



## mistersprinkles

Betz cut stone. Kennedy between Finch and Steeles on the East side.

You can collect rocks, but without knowing what they are you shouldn't use them. Some rocks affect hardness and PH.


----------



## zzz

Rocks are expensive, but just because people are willing to pay for them. Maybe some decorative or special lava rocks have some value but a lot of them are too common. (Btw. the same goes for driftwood) It's funny that these things have value and many live creatures sell for almost nothing...
Of course you can collect and then boil/bake rocks you find outdoors. Just make sure they are biochemically inert- i.e. they don't change pH or other parameters in your tank (for more info on suitable rocks search older topics).
As for lightest rock- I think some types of lava rocks are fairly light. Again-you can create your own rock from various materials but it has to be heavy enough not to float


----------



## pyrrolin

just think about the cost of shipping heavy rocks. The rock itself is cheap but getting it to the store costs a lot.


----------



## HOWsMom

pyrrolin said:


> just think about the cost of shipping heavy rocks. The rock itself is cheap but getting it to the store costs a lot.


Now - THAT - makes sense.

It's just frustrating, that's all.


----------



## zzz

That's what I've thought, but then realized transporting stone from quarries would be a multimillion dollar business


----------



## mistersprinkles

pyrrolin said:


> just think about the cost of shipping heavy rocks. The rock itself is cheap but getting it to the store costs a lot.


 Nope. Rocks are still pennies per pound if you're paying the real price. Lava rock (for example) at Betz cut stone is 1/6th the price of what it is at Big Al's.










Here's about 90lbs of stone from Betz that I had in my 90 gallon. Cost me maybe $25.

They have every kind of stone imaginable there at very good prices. I go there for all my aquarium rock needs.

A safe rock that you can collect 'in the wild' for free is granite. 

















Won't affect hardness or pH. You can buy an entire (black garbage bag sized) bag of this stuff at Betz for about $25. Weighs like 200lbs


----------



## malajulinka

My 30 gallon is decorated with driftwood and old, eroded bricks that I found on the lakeshore. It doesn't have to be expensive, but as people above noted you have to watch out what you use and clean it well.


----------



## bob123

If you want cheaper rocks go to a landscape company and pick up what you want at half the price of LFS. lava, lace, granite and limestone.


----------



## darkangel66n

You can also collect any rocks you see in the wild and bring them home. Pour vinegar on them, if it bubbles do not use them, if it does not you are fine.


----------



## mistersprinkles

darkangel66n said:


> You can also collect any rocks you see in the wild and bring them home. Pour vinegar on them, if it bubbles do not use them, if it does not you are fine.


That's not 100% accurate. Rocks can be partially basic, to the point where they will not bubble under vinegar or other acids, but will still increase pH and hardness. The ideal situation is to buy a small field guide to rocks and use it to determine what kind of rock you're looking at.


----------



## HOWsMom

Thank you guys !

I will definitely check out the landscaping companies nearby.
I would NEVER have thought of that !

And look for granite - it should not be difficult to find around here at all.


----------



## bob123

I forgot to mention most local fish stores get their rocks from landscapers and double or triple the price to the consumer.


----------



## pyrrolin

as soon as you use the word pet on an item, the price doubles or triples.


----------



## HOWsMom

I wasn't in a hurry - but now I'm in even LESS of one ! 

We are on a limited income, tank decor is going to take a LONG time to buy !

Oh - and I cannot find ammonia anywhere to get the cycle STARTED even.

Hmm - where can I buy a dose of patience for myself ?


----------



## mistersprinkles

HOWsMom said:


> I wasn't in a hurry - but now I'm in even LESS of one !
> 
> We are on a limited income, tank decor is going to take a LONG time to buy !
> 
> Oh - and I cannot find ammonia anywhere to get the cycle STARTED even.
> 
> Hmm - where can I buy a dose of patience for myself ?


Home depot micro outlet on Brock Rd (pickering) has Old Country pure ammonia.


----------



## Bwhiskered

Limestone rock from Georgian Bay is great for livebearers and African cichlids.


----------



## malajulinka

I bought mine at my local Home Hardware. Selection might vary by store.


----------



## Chromey

Never, I repeat NEVER try salt water.

My 135 had a total of 250LBS of Live rock, At 3.50$ LBS.(Local tank shut down)
Most places charge twice as much.

You can try picking rock up and tossing it in your tank, But at the end of the day, " Are you feeling lucky PUNK".
In this games sometimes You take it in the hoop cause its a fish thing, other times, Don't F-around CAUSE its a fish thing.


----------



## HOWsMom

malajulinka said:


> I bought mine at my local Home Hardware. Selection might vary by store.


That is where I finally found my ammonia as well.


----------



## JNSN

Landscapers all the way. My local scapers are easy to bargain with for a substantially cheaper price. If you have a small tank, I'm sure you can even get some rocks for free as "samples" lol.


----------



## BillD

The shore of Lake Ontario has millions of suitable rocks, nicely water worn so there are no sharp edges. Best part is the cost;free.


----------



## HOWsMom

You guys are brilliant !


----------



## MDR

BillD said:


> The shore of Lake Ontario has millions of suitable rocks, nicely water worn so there are no sharp edges. Best part is the cost;free.


That was where I got all of mine for my 125, much better than any shop.


----------



## Carlito

Does anyone know what kind of rocks these are and if they are suitable for aquariums?

They are about 1.5" in size

Thanks


----------



## darkangel66n

Carlito said:


> Does anyone know what kind of rocks these are and if they are suitable for aquariums?
> 
> They are about 1.5" in size
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 61233


Looks like Quartz.


----------



## Carlito

Thanks for your reply

I didn't buy these rocks, they were given to me and I'm not even sure if I'm going to put them in my aquarium.

Sure would help if I knew whether or not they're safe for my aquarium...right now, they're soaking in a pail of water...


----------



## FlyingHellFish

There was a product called "Pet Rock" in the 70s that was wildly popular. It was a rock with two goggly eyes stickers and a 32 page care manual. 


It's all about the image. 


You spin a story on how exotic and rare your product is, you can sell nearly anything. 

PS - What a good place to get driftwood without the metal slate on the bottom?


----------



## darkangel66n

Try drying one off and pour vinegar on it. If it bubbles do not use for sure, if it does not, it is more then likely safe.


----------



## bluegularis

The best rocks are the ones that you find at the shore on beaches and Lakes, they have been submersed for years and many of them will not leach out chemicals to change the water. You also find some nice shapes and formations there. Take them home and try them in a bucket of water and test the hardness of the water prior to putting in the rock and several days later with the rock in it, if no change use the rock. Some rocks will increase the hardness and you may want those if you set up an African Cichlid tank etc, so in that case you can use rocks that increase hardness etc. Test first however.

Just remember that big rocks weigh alot and it can be troublesome to get them home.

Sometimes it may just be easier to pay for them in the pet shop.

This hobby can be inexpensive and it can be expensive, it is what you make of it.

Thanks

John


----------

